
YouTube removes four Alex Jones videos for hate speech, child endangerment - draenei
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1349051
======
moomin
Well, it’s a start. (And before the speechers get going, these rules have
applied to non-famous people forever.)

------
Theodores
Alex Jones being Bill Hicks is the most interesting conspiracy story
concerning him and it is best to view him in that light as a comedy act albeit
with more outrageous content, seeking publicity and notoriety.

Allegedly Alex Jones hates that particular conspiracy but he plays up to it
to. I say put him in his box by considering him as a comedian.

~~~
meowface
I'm not quite sure what he is, but I don't think he's a comedian. He's either
a character developed to market products, a genuine paranoid conspiracy
theorist, or both.

